# Nature Sound Map - Listen to Various Sounds of Nature



## SeaBreeze (Jul 18, 2014)

Cool site to listen to sounds of nature, use map to click on your selections...http://www.naturesoundmap.com/


----------



## ndynt (Apr 17, 2015)

Just discovered this, SB.  Wonderful.  Will try and see if it helps me fall asleep tonight.


----------



## Josiah (Apr 17, 2015)

ndynt said:


> Just discovered this, SB.  Wonderful.  Will try and see if it helps me fall asleep tonight.



As a fellow insomniac, Nona, I've tried a number of nature sound recordings without much help. I tried waves lapping on the shore also a babbling brook. Actually I did find that a recording of white noise which is a constant hiss helped some.


----------



## AprilT (Apr 17, 2015)

When it first started up, I though, kind of nice, but then the beep sound.  I've slept out in nature, but, if I had to listen to that sound machine, I'd likely want to reach for a gun to shoot it.

I do have a sound machine I tried, it has sounds of waves of the ocean, a brook, thunderstorm, rain, and something else, nice sounds, but, didn't help put me to sleep.  What I used to like to fall to sleep to was Enya's music.  I haven't been having much trouble falling to sleep, its staying asleep that's an issue for me these days.


----------



## AprilT (Apr 17, 2015)

Ah!  That was the one I missed, white noise.


----------



## Josiah (Apr 17, 2015)

AprilT said:


> When it first started up, I though, kind of nice, but then the beep sound.  I've slept out in nature, but, if I had to listen to that sound machine, I'd likely want to reach for a gun to shoot it.
> 
> I do have a sound machine I tried, it has sounds of waves of the ocean, a brook, thunderstorm, rain, and something else, nice sounds, but, didn't help put me to sleep.  What I used to like to fall to sleep to was Enya's music.  I haven't been having much trouble falling to sleep, its staying asleep that's an issue for me these days.



Me too, trouble staying awake in the afternoon and staying asleep in the middle of the night.


----------



## ndynt (Apr 17, 2015)

I have a sound machine, that I used when I worked 7 PM to 7 AM.  The rain sound sometimes helped.  I have taught relaxation therapy classes and could always put others to sleep...but, never worked for me   When I was very young my grandmother told me I never slept...because I was afraid I was going to miss something.


----------



## AprilT (Apr 17, 2015)

ndynt said:


> I have a sound machine, that I used when I worked 7 PM to 7 AM.  The rain sound sometimes helped.  I have taught relaxation therapy classes and could always put others to sleep...but, never worked for me  *When I was very young my grandmother told me I never slept...because I was afraid I was going to miss something.*



LOL!  That's so cute.


----------



## Josiah (Apr 17, 2015)

I would be in favor of an on/off switch just behind my right ear.


----------



## NancyNGA (Apr 17, 2015)

ndynt said:


> When I was very young my grandmother told me I never slept...because I was afraid I was going to miss something.



That's me too. I don't have any trouble going to sleep. Just have trouble making myself go to bed.

Back to that map, when I got to Minnesota and heard the loons I had to look up more loon sounds. 
We heard them for the first time on a trip to Canada when I was a kid. They are haunting.  

Maybe they would put you to sleep (not ).  btw, sounds like a young one trying to learn in the mix. at the beginning of the clip.


----------



## Josiah (Apr 17, 2015)

Haunting indeed.


----------



## SeaBreeze (Apr 17, 2015)

We heard them while tent camping years ago in Canada Nancy, very eerie and haunting sound indeed, not a fuzzy feeling for a good night sleep really, lol.


----------



## ndynt (Apr 17, 2015)

That is such a frightening sound....coming from such a pretty duck looking bird.


----------



## Josiah (Apr 17, 2015)

My recollection is that loons do most of their calling at dusk. Is that true or am I just imagining it?


----------



## NancyNGA (Apr 17, 2015)

Yes, Josiah, I think that's true.  Maybe into the night also.


----------



## SeaBreeze (Apr 17, 2015)

We heard them right before nightfall, before it was totally dark.


----------



## ndynt (Apr 17, 2015)

Does not sound as hauntingly eery in this video.


----------



## Kadee (Apr 17, 2015)

Josiah said:


> Me too, trouble staying awake in the afternoon and staying asleep in the middle of the night.


I was having trouble getting to sleep, then waking an hour after I had managed to get to sleep, ..in the last three months I have cut out caffeine ( only one cup of coffee a day for breakfast) During the day if I want a cuppa I have a a chamomile organic herbal tea ,(not the tea bag type) But dried natural Chamomile, which looks like dried weeds out of the garden, I buy it from a speciality tea shop Called Tbar.....  I go to bed about 9.30 Pm, and useally don't wake untill 7 - 7.30 And I honestly believe it's the calming effect of the tea helping me sleep soundly ....I believe olive leaf tea can also be effective for some who have trouble getting to or staying asleep ...


----------



## Ameriscot (Apr 18, 2015)

SeaBreeze said:


> Cool site to listen to sounds of nature, use map to click on your selections...http://www.naturesoundmap.com/



Very nice.  I've got a few nature sounds CD's somewhere.  My husband has tinnitus and when he first got it about 20 years ago he listened to different things at night to get to sleep.  

The sounds I like best for going to sleep are crashing waves, wind chimes, and whenever we stayed in bedded tents in a national park in Uganda we'd roll up the window covers leaving just the screens.  You got great wildlife sounds!  Monkeys, etc.


----------



## Ameriscot (Apr 18, 2015)

Kadee46 said:


> I was having trouble getting to sleep, then waking an hour after I had managed to get to sleep, ..in the last three months I have cut out caffeine ( only one cup of coffee a day for breakfast) During the day if I want a cuppa I have a a chamomile organic herbal tea ,(not the tea bag type) But dried natural Chamomile, which looks like dried weeds out of the garden, I buy it from a speciality tea shop Called Tbar.....  I go to bed about 9.30 Pm, and useally don't wake untill 7 - 7.30 And I honestly believe it's the calming effect of the tea helping me sleep soundly ....I believe olive leaf tea can also be effective for some who have trouble getting to or staying asleep ...



I don't have any caffeine after about 5 or 6pm.  At night I have herbal teas or decaf teas and almost always a cup of chamomile right before bed.


----------



## ndynt (Apr 18, 2015)

When I go to acupuncture they have a wind chime tape playing.  Between the sounds and acupuncture....I go out and wake up totally rejuvenated 45 minutes later.  Use chamomile tea also...wish it worked as well for me as others.


----------



## Josiah (Apr 18, 2015)

ndynt said:


> When I go to acupuncture they have a wind chime tape playing.  Between the sounds and acupuncture....I go out and wake up totally rejuvenated 45 minutes later.  Use chamomile tea also...wish it worked as well for me as others.



Are your acupuncture treatments covered by Medicare?


----------



## ndynt (Apr 18, 2015)

No they are not, Josiah.  But, if there are any community acupuncturists where you live....they charge by income.  Range from $15-30 per treatment.  It is my last ditch effort for pain and attempting to walk normally again.


----------

